# I Survived the Holidays



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi All,This was the best holiday season I have had in years. Went to several parties and diner parties without a single panic attack or worrying about bathrooms while traveling. With all of the eating , drinking and thinking about driving our motor home 1600 miles right after xmas, I was not suprised or concerned at all about it when my stools began to loosen up a little and I went up to 3 BM's each morning. This didn't slow me down at all, by being able to start driving earlier in the morning and not having to stop for bathroom breaks I was able to go from Vermont to Florida a half a day quicker than last year. Now that we are settled into the campground where we will be staying for the next 3 months life is getting back to normal and this morning I only had 1 BM and my stool is beginning to take shape again.I read through all of the post I missed over the last couple of weeks while I was offline and it is just simply amazing how well everyone is doing.It looks like 2006 is going to be the beginning of a new way of life for so many of us.Robby


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Robby!Glad you made the trip in less time and in better health this year! YAY!I copied this post over to your progress thread so it's all in one place!Take care and enjoy your time in Florida -


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yay Robby! That's awesome news!!! So nice that you're able to enjoy your time away for a change, it gets really tiresome when every time you go away you pay big money just to look at a new bathroom every day! Hope the good news keeps coming


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I must be losing it.. i could have swore i posted on this topic.. knowing me it was another one, i know marilyn was saying she had a gr8 break in n/york... senile dementia here i come..


----------

